
Ask HN: Applying to first job woes and rants - thrqusway
Hi HN,<p>So, I finished my  master&#x27;s degree at the end of last year. I decided to rest for a while and try to enjoy christmas and new years eve (it was fun). I still was feeling burned out by January. Even though suddenly losing one of my parents a year ago destroyed me, I still managed to finish my degree on a high note (I guess?).
I&#x27;ve helped with family matters, hanging out with my friends, preparing for interviews and working on personal projects. I&#x27;ve been told by a psychologist to be a little more positive and find a Job (in broad terms). I&#x27;ve delayed searching for a job but now I feel a lot better and I want to move on.<p>Ok, here are a few &quot;real&quot; questions:
(1) Should I list technologies I had past experiences? I tried my best to focus and limit my résumé to 1 page but I feel I am leaving out a lot of stuff.
(2) Should I apply to positions that list at least 3 years experience? It is hard get confidence when presented with this barrier. This Junior&#x2F;Senior&#x2F;Years of Experience thing seems kind of broken.<p>I did whatever was necessary and never relied too much on other people when I wasn&#x27;t supposed to. However, I am afraid to claim expertise in anything. I&#x27;m having a hard time spinning this fact in my favor in cover letters. I would also like not to lose my AI&#x2F;ML background but the entry jobs offers are few here in Portugal. I will try to continue it on the side or find a remote job (I don&#x27;t know much about this).<p>I now started sending a few emails but no reply until now (man, at least say no to me).
[I edited this text way down, I hope the main message does not get lost]
I guess I will shotgun-send my résumé and see what I get.
======
andymoe
1) List the tech you want to work with. AI/ML is hot right now.

2) Apply to anything you want even if they say 3 years experience. Error on
the side of applying to things even if you don't think you are qualified. You
need practice doing this.

3) Try to anything you can to expand your personal network. (Online and
throughout EU if possible)

(This is what I'd do but realize my advice is heavily influenced by my
experience here in Silicon Valley)

PS. Why the throwaway account? You want to make connections! Don't be afraid
to ask for help on forums like this and in person. Connections are key.

~~~
thrqusway
Thanks for the reply, I am still searching but feeling a bit more optimistic
now. I will keep your advice in mind anyway I can.

It is quite hard to network living where I live right now, but I am trying to
get out more to where people are. I am not sure where I can "network" online
but I will try to figure that out in the coming days, maybe I should be more
involved in online groups that do things that interest me.

I feel quite frustrated that I still don't have a job when some of my
colleagues are making some progress, but this time allowed me to be more
mindful on where I am at and what I might want. I might not do well working
for other people for a long time. I want to gain first hand experience and
eventually create a company with people I meet along the way. For now I just
don't know how to get there.

The original post was way more personal, that is mostly the reason for the
throwaway account. Thanks again.

